# Qg15 problems



## good gs (Apr 4, 2011)

my Qg 15 engine is pulling off very lazy on inclines what do i do?


----------



## stuart ngundende (Feb 3, 2015)

*engine pulling*

I had a cum shaft replacement and the engine was missfiring. plugs were replaced and it improved a little. Now the big problem is that when ascending the engine does not pull normally. I climb with difficulty but on flat ground its much better. Help me


----------

